# Memory / Time Distortion



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys.

I've had dp/dr now for 3 months. I got it after I had a weed induced panic attack I believe. Ever since it started i've had this feeling as if my memory is fading away and that i'm going to lose everything that made me..me! I also have a loss of time perception. I feel like this has never got any better and i'm just wondering if anybody else has gone through or is going though this? Even though I kind of know this was caused by a panic attack it's like I can't stop thinking i've got a tumor or Aszheimers etc etc

I feel like I need to know I will get my memories back and they are not lost for good and that i'm not just going to slip into this state where i'm just unaware of who I am anymore. It's like my memories don't belong to me anymore.

It would be nice to hear from anybody who is dealing with this or people who have recovered and dealt with this in the early stages of dp/dr. I really do feel like I can't go on living like this  J


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Jordan I can relate to everything you are saying.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Embrace the blind faith in yourself to continue taking on the new experiences that can help you feel more alive.

Reassess a lot of what may in fact be toxic in your life (people/places/things) and focus more time on those which really matter.

The toxic people and places ultimately infects us with a physical toxicity in your biological structure - brain, heart...you name it.

This is reversed with more enjoyable, aspiring, energetic, vibrant, insightful, purposeful, meaningful things/people/places.

Getting healthy sleep is really crucial too. If anxiety exacerbates the DP (seems to be the case for many), increase those healthy activities that reduce your anxiety.

Exercise, earlier rest, more relaxation reflection activities, meeting quality people (even if it feels weird, just have faith), engaging your talents more.


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

I feel like I am doing every possible thing to help myself. I have been eating clean, playing football, going to the gym, taking good vits/supps etc but it's always there in the background. I've even played gigs to crowds as I am in a band. The thing is when I do certain things like working on music for example, I find that I can zone in for a bit but when I stop and go home it's like it intensifies. I woke up this morning thinking 'I am going to be positive today' Telling myself it is just anxiety/dp but I guess there is still a part of me that thinks I have some brain disease or permanent brain damage. The issues with my memory and time are like a constant reminder. I feel like get no solace at all.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Jordan. I have the exact same problem.. And yes it's like I keep thinking I have a tumor or Lyme disease.. I lose track of time like I really don't have a concept.. Also my memory is horrible and I do feel like I'm gonna lose control of myself or I'm gonna somehow die. I had an MRI done and they don't find any tumor.. So that is a relief.. But I was using this drug called poppers that I got addicted to also weed. But I completely stopped. I eat healthy foods.. Vitamins.. Workout.. Play basketball I really don't know how I can but I do.. Also work.. But I also don't know how I do this due to the fact I Feel like I'm not able to concentrate or focus.. ANd time perception is totally off.. I've been dealing since last December after I had a crazy panic attack because I was feeling like I couldn't focus and then I convinced myself that I have a tumor.. I panicked and I could feeling my brain vibrating I was so scared and then like my emotions left me..it was the scariest shit ever. Now I feel like my thoughts aren't connect to me. I feel detached. I do know that I am real but I just can't quite seem to feel as a whole person. Please get back to me. I Am suffering just like you! We can get out of this man. Stay strong! Pray everyday! Tell yourself everyday is one more step to recovery! ????


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Im the exact same, can relate alot. How have you been doing lately?


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

i dont feel like my old self anymore and this causes me to think my memories dont belong to me..because i think i have become someone else...is this an illness, just spiritual awakening or a mix of both where one is the result of the other.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

I cannot feel time for 20 yrs now. If anyone is in NYC or Ohio please let me know.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sport dude- my feelings are gone too


----------

